# Ich habe im Supermarkt eingekauft (Perfekt bei trennbaren Verben)



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

Estoy tratando de formar frases con el perfecto del indicativo y usando verbos separables.

Por ejemplo: 

Ich kaufe im Supermarkt ein. --> Yo hago la compra en el supermercado. (en presente)

Ich habe im Supermarkt eingekauft. --> Yo he hecho la compra en el supermercado. (en perfecto)

¿Os parece correcta la formación de la frase? Básicamente, la duda está en si debo "separar algo" al hacer la frase en perfecto

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

La frase es casi correcta, generalmente es necesario precisar el objeto (¿qué compras en el supermercado?). Los participios de los verbos separables "no se separan" (llevan solo esa "ge" que habrás notado, los inseparables no).

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin: *Die Frage des Bedeutungsumfangs von "einkaufen" ist nun in ihrem eigenen Thread untergebracht.


----------



## Torm3nta

Saludos.

Gracias por responder.


----------



## Sowka

Torm3nta said:


> Ich kaufe im Supermarkt ein. --> Yo hago la compra en el supermercado. (en presente)
> 
> Ich habe im Supermarkt eingekauft. --> Yo he hecho la compra en el supermercado. (en perfecto)
> 
> ¿Os parece correcta la formación de la frase? Básicamente, la duda está en si debo "separar algo" al hacer la frase en perfecto.



En efecto, has separado algo: Has separado el verbo "einkaufen" para insertar la sílaba "ge": ein*ge*kauft".

En el caso de los verbos no separables, por ejemplo "langweilen", el "ge" no se inserta: "*ge*langweilt" (además, hay otros verbos no separables, que no llevan la sílaba "ge" en el perfecto, como ya explicó Geviert).


----------



## kunvla

Hola: Normalerweise kaufe ich bei Penny ein, aber gestern habe ich bei REWE eingekauft. In Zukunft beabsichtige ich nur bei Lidl einzukafen, ist ja alles viel günstiger! (No es verdad, pero el ejemplo encaja bien)

Te paso algo que explica el asunto muy bien.

Reciben el nombre de verbos separables los formados con un prefijo separable. Cuando el verbo se conjuga en oraciones independientes o formalmente independientes, dicho prefijo se separa de la base verbal y pasa a ubicarse al final de la oración, constituyendo en tales casos la segunda parte del llamado paréntesis oracional:
_
Er steht immer sehr spät __auf__._

Nótese que dicha separación no se produce cuando el verbo conjugado se halla en su totalidad al final de una oración subordinada introducida por una conjunción:
_
Ich weiß, dass er sehr spät __auf__steht._

Estos verbos no se separan nunca en sus formas no personales. Sin embargo, debe tenerse en cuenta que en el participio II la partícula _ge_- se coloca entre el prefijo y la base verbal:
_
Wann hat er dich an__ge__rufen?_

Lo mismo sucede con la partícula _zu_ cuando ésta es exigida por el infinitivo:

_Er versprach, mich sofort an__zu__rufen._


Saludos,


----------



## Torm3nta

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

Saludos.


----------

